# Whoo Hoo!



## joemontana57 (Dec 24, 2009)

Got a new desktop a couple weeks ago.
Dell Studio XPS 9'''
-12 G's RAM
-i7 processor
-1G Nvidia video card
-Windows 7 Professional x64
-75'G 72'' rpm HDD
Firewire and usb ports
Lightroom scoots right along...

Joe Fisher
Teacher, K-8
Marion, MT


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations Joe! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Dec 26, 2009)

Joe-

  Very impressive! Besides the two computers I have listed on my profile, I still have my very first computer I bought twenty - three years ago- my good ole 286! Still works. It is amazing how technology has progressed.

                                       Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice one Joe, sounds like LR will fly on that.


----------

